# Ovarian/groin pain, urinary problems



## ruby333 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi,I've had IBS-C for about 10 years now and my main problems are constant cramping, spasms, nausea, bloating, constipation, etc. I've been taking Dicetel for the spasms and it's doing nothing and I'm wondering if maybe my spasm/cramping problem is more reproductive based. For the last few months, I've noticed that the pain/spasms/cramps seem to be right on or near my ovaries and spreads down to my groin, out to my pelvic area and back to my rectum/anus - in other words, it feels like I always have to go, but I don't. However, I'm also having urinary problems, which seem to be getting progressively worse. I was having problems with burning and always feeling like I had to pee, so my doctor checked for a UTI and said I was borderline, so he gave me some Macrobid and told me to drink a lot of fluids. I've been drinking a lot more water lately to try to flush my system out, but I've noticed that my groin always feels like it's burning and sore (outside and inside) and I have a hard time urinating - always starting and stopping and I have to push hard to get it out, which adds to the pressure I always feel. Sometimes my urine is very cloudy, too, but I haven't noticed any blood. I've been taking Tricyclen 21 birth control pills for about 8 years and my periods are very regular, with a normal amount of cramping/pain. I've been reading about endometriosis, cysts, cancer and kidney problems and I seem to fit the some of the symptoms, but not all, for all of these - e.g. I don't get the back pains associated with kidney infection or the spotting associated with endometriosis. I'be been checked for STDs and I'm clear of those and I know I'm not pregnant. My grandmother has had uterine cancer twice and my other grandmother had Hodgkins' Disease, so cancer definitely runs in the family. Any ideas on what these problems could be?


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

(((Ruby))),Boy, do I ever feel for you with the bladder problems







I have that too!! Sometimes it is very hard for me to urinate, and I have nearly constant frequency and urgency. I've been too chicken to have the test done for this, but I think I may have Cystitis. Have you ever heard of that?? I visit a website called IC-Hope quite a bit, and it seems that my symptoms are right there with most of these ladies (and even a few men!!). Here is that web address for you!! IC-Hope I'm not sure if this could possibly be what is troubling you or not, but I just wanted to give you the link so that you might check it out







I hope you feel better!! I have had to totally change my diet, and so some days are a little better than others. I do not have any caffeine anymore, no chocolate, no spicy foods, no tomato products (even tomatoes, and I *LOVED* fresh tomatoes







), and I just generally try to stay away from anything that would irritate my bladder. I've lost 30 pounds, which I desperately needed to do, but it's no fun on this diet, LOL







I need to lose about 40 more to get to my goal weight, so I guess that's at least ONE plus to all this bland eating, LOL







Again, I am so sorry that you are not feeling well, and I sure do hope you feel better


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I have had IC my whole life. I used to call it the "drips" when I was 4. Cause I'd feel like I REALLY had to pee, but when I went to the bathroom only a few drips would come out. Followed by burning and pain.







Sometimes that lasts for hours. Not a fun thing to have. Now I mainly get it around my period. My cure for that when I get it is either a hot bath OR the best thing is a heating pad. Putting it right over the bladder works every time!It's very possible your having ovary cysts. Birth control pills do control them. BUT you have to be on a strong enough pill. Otherwise you have what's called a break through. They discovered cysts on my ovaries 1 1/2 years ago. I wasn't on the pill at all, so my periods were very irregular and I was having a lot of pain in my ovaries. The first pill they put me on regulated my periods but I was still getting painful cysts. So I went and saw a Fertility Specialist who has put me on a stronger pill. No more cysts. Although the side effects of the stronger pill haven't exactly been fun (I've had one breast get bigger then the other!). I'd suggest seeing an OB/GYN and getting an ultrasound done. They can see what's going on with your ovaries. Most of the time it's very easy for them to tell the difference between a cyst and a tumor. Also it wouldn't hurt to get a urine test to make sure you don't have a bladder infection. Drinking cranberry juice helps to prevent some of those problems, and always lots of water to help flush it out!







Hope this has been helpful, email me if you ever want to talk!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I have had almost the same problem for years - and no doctor has given me a decent answer. Two said maybe entrapped nerves, one said that I might have a virus (long-term virus, if so!). I had ovaries that were always producing cysts that would rupture. Also, I have had chronic bladder problems, for which I never got a firm diagnosis - but I have infections, irritability, and burning pain. All I can say is that with all the stuff going on with me, I probably *damaged some nerves*. Whenever anything is going wrong, those nerves begin burning again. Even when my colon is going a bit nuts, that seems to trigger the nerves to become inflamed.When things are really bad, I lie down with an ice pack on the region for 20 minutes. That does provide temp and sometimes long-term relief - I guess become those nerves need calming down!


----------

